# The New Guy Is Confused



## Puyallup Lee (Jan 17, 2008)

Man, this is a great website! 

I am a Viet Nam era vet. Air Force SAC, I didn't fly but maintained the Crypto equipment. I know it sounds boring but I did have some excitement. One of my co-workers, an Airman 1st Class was a Russian Spy and I had the opportunity to testify at the trial. He only received 30 years in Ft. Leavenworth because officially Viet Nam was a police action and not a war. So much for that part of my life.

A couple of years ago i was given a fabulous collection of Golden era aircraft photographs to sell on ebay. This was the personal collection of a Naval Aerial Photographer who served in the 1930's. I decided to share them instead of selling them. I am in the process of putting up a basic website. I have all the photographs on the site and now I am just filling in facts and information as I find it. I was contacted by a officer in the Navy who is a Navy aviation historian and he told me that my collection contained photographs that he had never seen before.

I wanted to tell everyone on this forum about my website, but I ran into a problem. Your main forum is dedicated to WWII aircraft and although some of my photographs such as the Vought SB2U-1 Vindicator and the PBY were used at the beginning of WWII, the majority of bi-wing aircraft were not used in the war effort, so I thought this would not be an appropriate place to do a post.

I went to the area of you forum titled "Other era's" where I feel I should be posting the link to my web site. I find 1800-1914, WWI, then it jumps to Post-War and then Modern. What happened to the Golden Age of Aviation? Is that a forgotten era?

Where would you suggest I post the link to my web site?

Thanks,

Puyallup Lee
Exciting discovery of a collection of over 350 original photographs, many unseen before, of Naval aircraft, plane crash sites, ships of the fleet, Admiral Byrd Antarctic Expidition II and many other subjects, all taken in the 1930's - Welcome To Old


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 17, 2008)

Puyallup Lee said:


> Your main forum is dedicated to WWII aircraft and although some of my photographs such as the Vought SB2U-1 Vindicator and the PBY were used at the beginning of WWII, the majority of bi-wing aircraft were not used in the war effort, so I thought this would not be an appropriate place to do a post.



Just Postem!!! - close enough to WW2 and welcome!!!

PS - just put a link to your site on your siggy


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 17, 2008)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 17, 2008)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Just Postem!!! - close enough to WW2 and welcome!!!
> 
> PS - just put a link to your site on your siggy



I second that....! And welcome to the family!8)


----------



## ccheese (Jan 17, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. I maintained crypto equipment for the Navy from
about 1953 to 1971. Did 11 months in Nam attached to NavSuppAct
DaNang and later to the ROK Army. Enjoy the place...

Charles


----------



## DBII (Jan 17, 2008)

Sounds like you have found burried treasure. I cannot wait to see them. I have traved around with my father for years looking for an old collection.

Welcome to the site

DBII


----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2008)

Welcome to the site and greetings from Poland.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 17, 2008)

We like to keep new guys confused. Makes Lucky happy. Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Puyallup Lee (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome. 

When I put the web site URL under my sig, it lists a description of my web site as the link. Is this normal?

Puyallup Lee
Exciting discovery of a collection of over 350 original photographs, many unseen before, of Naval aircraft, plane crash sites, ships of the fleet, Admiral Byrd Antarctic Expidition II and many other subjects, all taken in the 1930's - Welcome To Old


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 17, 2008)

Welcome and you have a nice site.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 17, 2008)

Puyallup Lee said:


> Thanks everyone for the warm welcome.
> 
> When I put the web site URL under my sig, it lists a description of my web site as the link. Is this normal?
> 
> ...



Welcome PL

Just go in and edit the url and it will look like the above (or any way you want it to look).

TO


----------



## Bf109_g (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi there PL and greetings from New Zealand 

I like your new siggy TO!!


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 18, 2008)

You are more than welcome here, dont be suprised if we act like vultures for input, we are ! please post everything you have  if not we'll sick lucky and his skirts on ya! 



by the way dont look up if hes wearin a skirt


----------



## seesul (Jan 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!
Greeting from Czech Republic8)


----------



## A4K (Jan 18, 2008)

G'day Lee! 

Welcome to the site! Watch out for those Aussie yobbos - they're worse than Tazzy devils  

Evan (a.k.a A4k)


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 18, 2008)

G'Day Mate from the land down under...yeah beware the yobbos they're everywhere.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 18, 2008)

Njaco said:


> We like to keep new guys confused. Makes Lucky happy. Welcome to the Forum!


The voices say....a confused mind is a happy mind.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 18, 2008)

Bf109_g said:


> I like your new siggy TO!!



Thanks Bf109. Wurger does good work  

TO


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 18, 2008)

Welcome, Lee, from up the road in Federal Way. You'll like the site, the forum rats and the Mods. All top notch. Enjoy.


----------



## Becca (Jan 18, 2008)

Howdy, Lee. Welcome.


----------



## DOUGRD (Jan 19, 2008)

Lee, You have a VERY interesting site. Thanks for the link welcome to the best forum on the WWW.


----------



## Emac44 (Jan 19, 2008)

Christ when was this site developed just to keep Lucky happy. G'day Lee from another Aussie


----------

